# covering melamine shelving



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Okay so I've built a new cage after the first one has started to smell HORRIBLE. I haven't put my girls into their new home yet because I don't know what to put over the shelves so they don't start to smell AGAIN. I seen someone used fabric, that is the direction i'm opting for as well, but would I have to cover the entire inside or just the shelves, I don't want their urine to seep into the wood like it did with the last cage (believe me i've learned my lesson!) Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

im not sure but do u kno of any safe waterproof stains? maybe soy based stain thats waterprood might work. Also i wonder if there is any way u could cover the interior wood in some type of safe rubber or plastic..

Im juss throwin around ideas i dont have any experience with wooden shelfed cages. : ) -Josh


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

You could color the shelves with tape, maybe two layers of that large clear tape? Hmm...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Waterproof primer and kid-safe paint, maybe?

Fabric helps, but it won't keep all the urine from getting down into the wood.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Or cover the levels with linoleum tiles


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

linoleum tiles are sounding like my best bet, I can get them rather cheap around here to, thanks for that idea


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

When (if) I ever do make a cage myself, I'd go the lino route, on floor/ceilings/walls.

I can't wait to see the new cage!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I can't wait to finish it haha. What are good toy options because I was thinking rings like bird rings.. but i don't want them to accidently hang themselves :S and I want a lot of new toys, since they've sorta ruined there old ones, but anywhoo any ideas?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, I'd go for the tiles, too... I'd also cover the sides, after having seen our girls pee through the side bars of their cage more than once.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Sep 12, 2007)

You could get shelf liner. That is what I'm planning on using. (although I still want to paint it first) Just get some of the sticky backed stuff, I know Kmart has it


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Yeah I bought the linoleum tiles and I see that there is the shelving cover stuff lol, I'm thinking of putting the fabric on the walls of the cage though because 1 it would look cute, and 2 its washable and 3 though Im sure they do pee on walls, its probably less likely to happen than them peeing on the floors. anything i should know before hand? So far the cage looks awsome, my boyfriend doesnt think so though since hes building it he can't wait to not look at it for a while haha, lets just say im very specific on what it is that i want when it comes to my ratties!


----------

